# Ovulation symptom..?



## MrsT77 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi,

I seem to have a bit of a confusing issue at the moment.....will try and keep it as short as possible!
Today I'm on CD14 and for the past few months my cycles have been as regular as they ever have before..usually between 28 and 30 days.
Well last night I had what felt like mild AF pains and when I went to the toilet and wiped (sorry TMI) there was pinkish blood...not a lot but enough for me to wonder what the F is that? Today it seems slightly less but more brown in colour.?
Now years ago whilst having TX I did have irregular cycles and bleeding between periods and after sex and in the end I had to have a colposcopy and it turned out I had a small hole in the wall of my cervix which was treated there and then and since then I've never had any more abnormal bleeding.
Does anyone know what this could be....? Its obviously too early for my AF and also too early for any kind of implanation bleed unless I ovulated right after my AF?? But also me and DH have been stressed for the past few weeks due to problems with his kids so this month we've not even had a lot of sex and when we have had it I think its probably out of time with when I thought I would be ovulating....if that makes sense (said I was gonna keep this short didn I) lol 

Anyway.......if anyones got a clue what might be going on, please enlighten me! 
Thanks
Rachel


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi mrst77 you can sometimes bleed when you ovulate so maybe it was that? If your really worried see your gp, not that I'm good at doing that lol!


----------



## MrsT77 (Jul 15, 2011)

lol...well me and DH have got an appointment with a consultant on monday so can tell them. Hopefully its ovulation bleeding although dont think I've ever had that before? Or even more perhaps I ovulated really early and its implantation bleeding?  That would be good...but not gettin my hopes up!
Thanks


----------

